# And then there were.... two!



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

So... the husband finally caved, and we will be adding a second V to our family!

Introducing Willow (had to stick with the tree theme ).

Baby Willow at 4 weeks and 6 weeks







































Let the fun (sleepless nights, super early mornings, house training, shark bites....) begin!  





Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Awe she is just darling


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

That is one adorable puppy! Good luck saying no to those gorgeous little eyes! 
So You will have to give me tips on, um, enticing one's husband to agree to another V. Posting lots of pictures might help!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She's beautiful! When does she get to come home?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she's a beauty , love her name too


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You are soooo LUCKY!! She's beautiful...


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I took me 4 years to convince the husband  This actually wasn't planned. I keep in touch with Aspen's breeder, and she always lets me know when she has had a litter, and invites me to see the puppies. This time she e-mailed me to let me know, and I made arrangements to come and see the pups, convincing my husband to go with me. Then, the breeder let me know that someone had backed out of a female puppy. I crossed my fingers and hoped for the best - really, who could say no to that face?  His biggest reservation is fitting both dogs in our canoe on trips - I told him I'll make it work (where there's a will there's a way, right?). The tricky part will be fitting both dogs in my sleeping bag! I may need to switch to a quilt. 

She is just 6 weeks now, so we will be getting her when she is just over 8 weeks old in 2 weeks. The timing is great since I'll be off for 2 weeks over the holidays so I can really focus on crate training her. 

I'm still a bit in disbelief, but I'll be sure to post pics through this adventure. I should mention that she is the last born in a litter of 7, and is the smallest of the bunch - a big change from Aspen who is a 65 lb giraffe, and solid muscle!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

She's beautiful.  My Kaylee is only 41lbs (she's the same size as her mom) so maybe you'll get one on the small end this time


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I've said this before: it's a slippery slope that you're stepping on - you have one, you get a second and pretty soon your deck looks like the one in the photo. <BG>

Your husband would have to be the meanest guy ever to resist her! That 2nd picture, especially - seeing that, I WANT her!

Bob

Picture credit: Carol Phelps (Szizlin Vizslas)


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

weez said:


> ...
> So You will have to give me tips on, um, enticing one's husband to agree to another V. ...


It's actually a little easier than you think. You don't have to get him to agree on another puppy - you just have to get him to go see a litter. I mean, c'mon - he'd have to be made of stone.

Bob


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Anida said:


> She's beautiful.  My Kaylee is only 41lbs (she's the same size as her mom) so maybe you'll get one on the small end this time


I'm really hoping so!! The dam is around 40 lbs, so fingers crossed!! ;D


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Bob said:


> weez said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You are exactly right Bob! Once the hubby held her the first time, I knew she was ours. I could see him melting ;D Start planning litter visits Weez 

It IS a slippery slope. I'm sure we will likely end up with a third dog of some sort eventually, as I'm sure I'm bound to be a foster failure! If it's a V, even better! for now, I'll have my hands full for the next little while. Aspen has been a great help with the fosters, so I'm hoping it's the same with the pup.


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been trying to convince my husband for 2 years now. lol I think I might be getting closer. We both have reservations about adding another Vizsla to our home but I really, truly believe Gus (our 3 year old) would love having a sister. Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I think that Texas was the one that said it's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Janders said:


> I've been trying to convince my husband for 2 years now. lol I think I might be getting closer. We both have reservations about adding another Vizsla to our home but I really, truly believe Gus (our 3 year old) would love having a sister. Good luck and congratulations!


Aspen will be 4 in January, and I think that 3-4 years old is the perfect time to add a second. By this age the dog is settled in their routine, well trained (if the effort has been put in), and still playful and energetic to handle a pup. 

Over the past couple of years we have had fosters in our house from fall through spring, and I have found that though he sulks and grumbles in having to share our attention as first, Aspen ends up loving having a playmate and companion (and then they go to their forever family and then he sulks and grumbles about them leaving!). Don't get me wrong, I am VERY involved with Aspen (playing, training, etc) but the nice thing with a second pup is when I'm cleaning, doing dishes, cooking, etc he has a buddy to wrestle and play with vs. sitting at my feet or being my shadow (though it often ends up that I have two shadows following me from room to room, but at least they wrestle and play together). 

If your not sure about adding a second dog (be it a V, or whatever) maybe consider giving fostering a shot. It's SO rewarding, saves lives, and allows you guys to see if a second dog suits you guys, and Gus.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

My wife added our second V, Myrt, when our first, Roscoe, was about 2.5 years old...hands down, one of the best decisions we have made as Vizsla "parents"! While Roscoe is one of the lowest energy V's I have ever seen, Myrt is the polar opposite...borderline hyper. However they get along wonderfully and Myrt's antics seem to stimulate Roscoe into more playing than he would ever do on his own. We also have another mixed breed dog, Patches, that was "included" in our purchase of our new home and acreage. Patches was extremely skittish and aloof with my wife and I and the V's at first, but I truly believe the "velcro Vizsla" trait worked on her too...she has now become quite the loving, "high touch" dog, and I don't think that would have happened without her exposure to the V's.
Of course, I maintain the opinion that Vizsla ownership is an incurable disease, that can only be properly treated by adding additional Vizslas to one's family...if one's good, three is better!!
Best of luck!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Meet Willow, our new addition. At 8 weeks old she is fearless and feisty – the total opposite of what Aspen was at that age (at least from what I remember). 
Our first night home with her went rather well. We did our typical new dog introduction routine, having Aspen come outside to the front of the house to sniff her (she was in my husband’s arms), then proceed to the backyard, and then into the house. Aspen definitely doesn’t love her, and would much rather I send her back, but as she ages I know this will change. I didn’t expect love at first sight, and am pleased with how it is going so far. She is supervised 100% of the time, especially in his presence. So far she has been very respectful of him, and minds her manners nicely.

We are committed to crate training her, and we are fortunate that the first night she only cried for 7 minutes when we went to bed (she is crated in our room with us), and for the past couple nights there’s been barely a wimper. Crating her during the day was a whole other story – she was screaming like a banshee! It has taken 3 days of crate games, feeding/treats in the crate, consistency (and patience!) she is now going in there without a peep. Crating is not optional for us, so we will continue to work with her on this. I hope to have her in good shape for visiting family over the holidays. As much as people love puppies, a screaming V is not enjoyable for anyone 

House training is going well – even with the not-so-perfect timing of a snow storm and freezing rain for her first weekend home with us. She is learning to go on command (the poor weather/cold temps help that that as she has realized the faster she goes, the faster I pick her up and bring her back in the house). She is going out twice during the night for a pee break. I keep track of her elimination schedule in a notebook, which helps us figure out how long she can hold it for. 
For now it’s just getting used to the puppy teeth, energy, zoomies, narcolepsy, and breath (I forgot that smell!!). I will post more as she progresses, including her relationship with Aspen. 

I’m sure she’s going to be a handful. 
(photos to follow)


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She just gives everyone puppy fever.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> She just gives everyone puppy fever.


I feel like a zombie today. She whimpered off and on throughout the night (but at least she doesn't scream). Fortunately I only have 1 more day of work before the holidays. 

I'm going to get a stuffed dog toy for her to sleep with, and a ticking clock to set on the crate to see if that helps. 

She definitely is cute, but she sure is a handful. In a year I'm sure I'll be looking back on this and think how fast it all went. For now I'm so thankful for caffeine!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

She is so cute. I've decided if we get another V it won't be in the winter haha. We picked up Kaylee about this time last year and it made potty training horrible because she didn't want to go outside. A year later she is great and doesn't seem to mind the cold so much as she used to. She gets excited when there is fresh snow though I don't let her be outside in it very long unless she has her coat on.

I love puppy smell and human newborn smell haha  It is interesting how distinct it is.

You definitely are giving us all puppy fever! (at least me, but I can't do 4 dogs)


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Progress... 😀

She's turning into his shadow whether he likes it or not.




Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Anida said:


> She is so cute. I've decided if we get another V it won't be in the winter haha.


Very wise. It has definitely been a challenge. When we brought Aspen home it was March, so still winter here, but the worst of it was over.

It's not even officially winter yet and we have over 12 inches of snow followed by freezing rain. It's going to be a loooong winter. I'm sure she will hate her boots.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I want one! Such a cutie.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, the boy caved faster than I thought!  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was amazed how Ruby took to Elvis, I honestly expected her to chastise him a lot more often than she did.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

harrigab said:


> I was amazed how Ruby took to Elvis, I honestly expected her to chastise him a lot more often than she did.


Do you recall how long it took for Ruby and Elvis to begin interacting with each other?

So far he is accepting of cuddle time, but walks away from her attempts to play with him. 


In other news, last night the girl only got up once in the night for a bathroom break and ZERO whimpering! I went and bought a small stuffed dog (as close to the colour of a V as I could find) and stuck it her crate with her at bedtime. I'm guessing she liked the company, as she didn't make a peep all night! I'm feeling rather refreshed this morning compared to the previous night ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash was just infatuated with June, and was happy to let her terrorize him. But he was only 9 months old. 
Now he will play with puppies, but on his terms. June looks at them as if she can't be bothered with such things. They are only good for a game of tug a war, when she's in the mood. I think it's because she's knows they can't win.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Well, the boy caved faster than I thought!


Guys are total suckers for sweet young things.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the boy caved faster than I thought!
> ...


I'm hoping so..2 years and counting down ,,,been approached about Elvis being a stud dog,,,hip/eyes /huu tests presumably being good, I'll get pick of the litter ;D


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Well, the boy caved faster than I thought!


Oh my gosh, that photo is just too much!! We get our 2nd boy in 1 month. I cannot wait!! My husband and I have booked a bunch of alternating vacation days so we can alternate being on sleepless-night-puppy-duty


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Rbka said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the boy caved faster than I thought!
> ...


For the first few days I honestly thought "what have I done" - the nighttime wake up's, early mornings, the constant need for supervision, crate training... (though I will never admit it to the husband ).

But we are now over a week and she is really settling in. She is no longer getting up through the night, crate training is coming along great, her and Aspen are bonding, and it is so fun training her - puppies are sponges for learning. 

Your plan is very smart with the alternating days off. My husband's condition on our dogs (fosters, puppies) is I deal with the wake up's and early mornings. Luckily, I can run on little sleep and have become a morning person since we got our first V. 

Can't wait to see pics of your new pup! There really is nothing cuter than a V puppy. 


Rbka said:


> Canadian said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the boy caved faster than I thought!
> ...



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Willow is now 12 weeks, and tomorrow we can begin our outdoor adventures. The biggest challenge with that will be the cold winter temps here, but we will be smart about our outings. I'm looking forward to advancing our outdoor training. 

Aspen and Willow are now getting along perfectly! Aspen is just fantastic with her, and is so very tolerant. He is pretty well out of his sulking phase. He has realised he still has his spot with me on the couch, and I try to promote Willow cuddling with my husband. I also make sure Aspen still gets his walks with me, and our off leash outings. I also make sure I greet him first when I get home from work, etc. When we get back home both pups are super excited to see each other, all tail wags and wrestling. So far there are no jealousy issues.

At 12 weeks she is now 15.5 lbs and the puppy size predictor estimates she will be 37 lbs. The same predictor estimates 67 lbs for Aspen (correct) so we will see. 

Here are some new photos, just because my friends and family are probably getting tired of my puppy pics.  










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I wish I had of thought to do this with Aspen. It's crazy how fast their features change. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's just darling.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I miss those blue eyes  Kaylee loves laying right in front of the fireplace too


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

So adorable. I miss the cute puppy. Somehow I ended up with 2 more cats(kittens) instead of another vizsla.(I always blame my husband.) Where did I go wrong?......... We now have 4 cats to one V! However Dharma still gets the attention and sleeps in our bed.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

As much as I love a puppy, I am looking forward to the slightly older stage when it is a bit less chaotic. At least this time I have the benefit of this being my second V puppy, and third V. I'm a lot wiser going into it, but it doesn't make it less exhausting.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the first one we stress a lot more. By the 3rd one we're more relaxed. Each one has a slightly different temperament, and way of thinking. It keeps us always learning, and laughing at their antics. 
After Cash the other 2 were a cake walk.


----------

